# How do raindrops form?



## j d worthington (Dec 13, 2006)

A new study on this may have answered a long-debated question on how the tiny floating drops form into larger drops:

Clue Found in Mystery of How Raindrops Form - Yahoo! News

One of the things that has puzzled them for so long is that the models have all indicated a much longer timespan before rainfall than what has often actually been the case; now they may have an answer.....


----------

